# Under Deck Lighting Options



## Kaffeene (Feb 11, 2014)

Does anyone have any suggestions for lighting options, recessed or surface mount for under deck lighting that is installed on the under deck systems used to direct rain water into a gutter system and keep the area under the deck dry?

I had one installation with a ceiling fan and heaters installed under a deck using DrySnap.
I used UF cable into a piece of liquid tight. The liquid tight was drilled through the under deck material and then attached to the ceiling fan box. The box was screwed into a framing member above the ceiling. Lots of silicone around the hole coming through the ceiling.

Just wondering if there are any other methods used and any what LED rain tight recessed lights that can be used because I have seen picture of recessed lighting used with these systems.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

*Do you have any picture links?*

It sounds like a newish product... certainly new to me.


----------



## Jmiester (Apr 8, 2015)

Kaffeene said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for lighting options, recessed or surface mount for under deck lighting that is installed on the under deck systems used to direct rain water into a gutter system and keep the area under the deck dry?
> 
> I had one installation with a ceiling fan and heaters installed under a deck using DrySnap.
> I used UF cable into a piece of liquid tight. The liquid tight was drilled through the under deck material and then attached to the ceiling fan box. The box was screwed into a framing member above the ceiling. Lots of silicone around the hole coming through the ceiling.
> ...


I am currently doing a job like this as well but talked the Homeowners out of any fan, cans, or light fixtures.
I am going to use a Caseta Dimmer and pico remote to dim a dedicated gfci protected recep in a Extra Duty in use cover and then use a stainless cable system to suspend permenent decorative lighting from wall to wall. I am in the same boat and did not want issues with rain leakage in the ceiling system, am open to suggestions as well.


----------



## Kaffeene (Feb 11, 2014)

I love using those Caseta's. 

I found some very small round deck lights that are apparently used in down lighting configurations made by Dekor. Trex and Timertech also make something similar.


----------



## Jmiester (Apr 8, 2015)

Kaffeene said:


> I love using those Caseta's.
> 
> I found some very small round deck lights that are apparently used in down lighting configurations made by Dekor. Trex and Timertech also make something similar.


Do you have a model or catalog number for the lights?:thumbup:


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*I have installed trex lights*

I did a deck once it was low voltage lights with a remote to control them. They were the ones that went into the posts but they were waterproof with pigtails and used the watertight wirenuts that come with it.


----------

